

Prefer Scroll or Page for Wikipedia - minsu
http://buk.io/@en/Big_Bang

======
minsu
This service preview lacks many desired functionalities but provides paged
content navigation for Wikipedia. What would be the best content navigation UI
for various screen sizes and devices with/without mouse, keyboard.

Any feedback is much appreciated.

